# Hybrid mini cone boxes



## George Watkins (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello folks 

here are three new boxes

I cast the blanks last week and have turned these in my spare time over the past few days

the boxes are all around 60mm wide by 85mm tall


----------



## skiprat (Oct 23, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful !!  I'm really a very big fan of the little boxes you make. :biggrin: 
But why are they called boxes and not jars. Does a jar have to have a screw lid perhaps?


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 23, 2012)

Stephen, some folks do call them jars. But wood workers don't make jars, we make boxes (even if they are made round by us spinny guys).

Beautiful work, George!


----------



## D.Oliver (Oct 23, 2012)

Those lids are awesome!  It looks like prehistoric fossils of little bugs.


----------



## firewhatfire (Oct 23, 2012)

Truly Inspires me to get my casting pot working properly.  Those are outstanding.

Phil


----------



## ericofpendom (Oct 23, 2012)

Outstanding as usual George! 

Just one little question if I may George, do you have any issues when sanding larger areas of polyester?  I tried a disc of about 50mm dia a while ago to try and make a pendent from a bit of resin left over in the bottom of the mixing cup but when I was sanding it the dust was getting clogged between the piece and the abrasive and doing more damage than good.  How do you achieve such a beautiful finish on your boxes?

Regards

Eric...


----------



## Wingdoctor (Oct 23, 2012)

I believe a box is intended to hold dry materials and a jar holds liquid.


----------



## Charlie_W (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow! Those are Super!

Did anyone say: Mouse Urn?


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 23, 2012)

ericofpendom said:


> Outstanding as usual George!
> 
> Just one little question if I may George, do you have any issues when sanding larger areas of polyester? I tried a disc of about 50mm dia a while ago to try and make a pendent from a bit of resin left over in the bottom of the mixing cup but when I was sanding it the dust was getting clogged between the piece and the abrasive and doing more damage than good. How do you achieve such a beautiful finish on your boxes?
> 
> ...


 
I'm not George, Eric, but it sounds to me like you are dry sanding. I NEVER dry sand any synthetic. Once you start wet sanding, those issues will disappear.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 24, 2012)

I find that wet sanding works best on all polyresin, alumilite, stabilized wood.  I even wet sand some exotic wood that is oily.  It raises the grain on the wood, but if I let it dry then the next sanding makes it real smooth.

Your jars are very beautiful.  Everything that you do is amazing to me.


----------



## George Watkins (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you for all of your kind comments
 
Eric- For pure resin wet sanding works fine but I don’t recommend you wet sand any resin which has wood/cones etc embedded within it.
 
I dry sand using abranet to 600 then buff using 3 different mops and compounds.


----------



## ericofpendom (Oct 24, 2012)

alamocdc said:


> ericofpendom said:
> 
> 
> > Outstanding as usual George!
> ...



Cheers Billy,  I had later though about wet sanding as I do wet sand when I remember on my resin pens.

Eric...


----------



## ericofpendom (Oct 24, 2012)

George Watkins said:


> Thank you for all of your kind comments
> 
> Eric- For pure resin wet sanding works fine but I don’t recommend you wet sand any resin which has wood/cones etc embedded within it.
> 
> I dry sand using abranet to 600 then buff using 3 different mops and compounds.



Thanks George.  

Eric...


----------



## PaulDoug (Oct 24, 2012)

Call it a box or a jar, I call it beautiful.  One I'd bring out at Christmas time.


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 24, 2012)

George Watkins said:


> Thank you for all of your kind comments
> 
> Eric- For pure resin wet sanding works fine but I don’t recommend you wet sand any resin which has wood/cones etc embedded within it.
> 
> I dry sand using abranet to 600 then buff using 3 different mops and compounds.


 


That is what I did wrong....I wet sanded a cone I just did. Even with thinCA into the 'petals' of the cone, I had this un-removeable wet-sanding powder inbedded around the the exposed part of the cone material. Wish I had seen this two days ago.....

I know what abranet is, but I'm lost as to what a 'mop' is....and by compound, are you refering to polishing compound?




Your cool boxes here gave me the bump I needed to make a few castings myself. Thank you!!!!







Scott (lovin' the silver in that one) B


----------



## wizard (Oct 24, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!! When I look into the material..it is mesmerizing...


----------



## George Watkins (Oct 24, 2012)

thank you for all of your comments

Scott: yes loose leaf mops and compounds like the beall system but cheaper and more suited to resin!!


----------



## Bob Wemm (Oct 25, 2012)

YOU"RE THE MAN!!!!!!!
Those are absolutely exquisite, (I had to look that up), well done.
______________
Bob.


----------



## Fishinbo (Oct 25, 2012)

Absolutely shining through !!!  I love what you do.


----------



## cnirenberg (Oct 25, 2012)

Love those boxes George.


----------



## TerryDowning (Oct 25, 2012)

SDB777 said:


> I'm lost as to what a 'mop' is....and by compound, are you refering to polishing compound?
> 
> 
> Scott (lovin' the silver in that one) B



I believe "Mop" refers to a buffing wheel and "compound" is buffing compound.

I use three also

Brown to remove sanding scratches
White to remove scratches left from the brown
Blue to remove scratches from the white and polish.


----------



## George Watkins (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you for all of your kind comments

I use 3 types of mop(buffing wheel) and 3 types of compounds to buff my work- they are all the mezerna brand and are:
stage 1-113gzp compound with B quality loose leaf mop
stage 2-glosswax 16 compound with g quality mop
stage 3-Atol 6 compound with WDR quality mop


----------



## rizaydog (Oct 26, 2012)

Awesome!!! Thats so cool.


----------



## Rob73 (Oct 26, 2012)

Wow.  Those look very nice.  Blank is great.


----------



## Robert111 (Oct 26, 2012)

Just totally beautiful! Art objects, for sure. Wonderful!


----------



## George Watkins (Oct 28, 2012)

thank you for your comments


----------



## johncrane (Oct 28, 2012)

Luv your work George!


----------

